# Amplifying axefx, bias, pod modelers for live?



## vejichan (Feb 10, 2016)

So what do u guys recommend for a cheap lightweight frfr solution? I am considering 
1)friedman asm-12
2) Mackie hd1221
3)qsc k8
4) Yamaha dxr 8

Anything better lighter?
I think most of these have more watts then I need for small venues


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 17, 2016)

Playing with a loud drummer? Get two. I've found, at least for my use, anything over a 12" speaker goes under-utilized unless you're covering for a missing bassist. I like my Mackie Thump 12" speakers. Super light, decent headroom, they are a little bass heavy, but its easy enough to dial the knob on the back down a notch or two depending on the room. I think they were pretty cheap, too. Maybe $500 for the pair. The Alto TS112 are also very good sounding, light, loud, and inexpensive. I guess Alesis sells a speaker that's almost the same speaker as the Alto for even less money. Whatever you get, I recommend it be able to positioned like a floor wedge. It comes in handy.


----------



## iron blast (Feb 21, 2016)

I recommend the alto it's very loud and clear


----------



## Lemons (Feb 22, 2016)

I've got a Mackie hd1221 paired with my axe fx2 that works well.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 22, 2016)

I have an Alto TS112a that I use with my pod HD500x. Loud enough to keep up with two other guitars, bass and drummer


----------



## Cameron French (Mar 27, 2016)

The Matrix NL212 is also very good. It weighs like 30 lbs. and really make quite a lot of noise.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 28, 2016)

EHX 44 Magnum and a 4x12 or 2x12.


----------



## Kryss (Mar 31, 2016)

for playing live I'd suggest at the very least 1 really good 2x12 cab. it's usually handy to have 2 though easier to get good coverage on a stage that way imo. can get one behind you and one covering the stage a bit. just in case the sound guy is horrible which is generally the case.  my current setup is a 412 carvin and a 212 genz benz gflex.


----------

